# Everyone is a bit quiet?



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 26, 2020)

Where I live Downunder, we have a problem with flies getting into our beer and further down south they have a real pest called an European Wasp. So to keep the buggers out we knock up these lids for the cans and the two on the left for wine glasses. Good little rewards in my beer economy.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2020)

Very cool idea. Yup it gets a little quiet here in the summer months. A lot of guys shops get to hot to work in and it's time for outdoor activities. Winter time see's more folks in there shops, myself included. It's still hot here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 26, 2020)

Very cool idea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 26, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool idea. Yup it gets a little quiet here in the summer months. A lot of guys shops get to hot to work in and it's time for outdoor activities. Winter time see's more folks in there shops, myself included. It's still hot here.


What a contrast our world is, it was 94°F in my shed today and it's Winter down here, but as sure as the sun rises, Summer is on the way.
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 26, 2020)

Innovative idea on the drink covers! Beautiful wood, also! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 26, 2020)

Love the idea!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2020)

That’s cool! After three or four, I’d probably forget to pull the lid off, and then I’d spill the beer all over my shirt.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 26, 2020)

Very practical nothing worse than a big in your beer.


----------



## SENC (Aug 26, 2020)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! After three or four, I’d probably forget to pull the lid off, and then I’d spill the beer all over my shirt.


How many to paint your toenails?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 26, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Innovative idea on the drink covers! Beautiful wood, also! Chuck


I didn't think to label the timber, I sometimes forget I use different timber to most on this forum. The two wine glass covers are Maple Silkwood ( a native rainforest timber), same as the block they are sitting on, the next two are from locally grown Honduras mahogany and the one on the beer can is a Beach Hibiscus, aka Cottonwood.
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice covers! Interesting wood.
You’re right about the _quiet _, this time of year it’s averaging 105 ish in the shop with lately 80+% humidity— SE Texas. Want to get shoptime, but if I wait ‘til late, won’t be worth a plug nickel at work.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2020)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! After three or four, I’d probably forget to pull the lid off, and then I’d spill the beer all over my shirt.


Or try to start nursing the knob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2020)

SENC said:


> How many to paint your toenails?




Probably quite a few unless I was required to paint them to use one of those gender fluid bathrooms there in North Carolina.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Very practical nothing worse than a big in your beer.


How many beers have you been drinking? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 27, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> How many beers have you been drinking? Chuck


Only five or seven maybe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 27, 2020)

In my experience, beer in front of an Aussie never lasted long enough to attract bugs. Well, except for a Darwin stubby. I guess all the major state breweries (Castlemain Perkins, Tooheys, VB, Cascade, Boges...) are getting some competition now from craft brewers, huh?


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 28, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> In my experience, beer in front of an Aussie never lasted long enough to attract bugs. Well, except for a Darwin stubby. I guess all the major state breweries (Castlemain Perkins, Tooheys, VB, Cascade, Boges...) are getting some competition now from craft brewers, huh?



I have a Australian friend who never lets a stubby get warm.


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 28, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> I have a Australian friend who never lets a stubby get warm.


Yeah, bugs, Poms and Yanks don't stand a chance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 17, 2020)

That's a very good idea! I knew a guy who got stung in his throat 20 years ago by not seeing a bee in his can. Now he only drinks from a bottle. I've been leery of that happening to me ever since so now I know what I'll be making before next summer. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

